

Does Java Make You Less Productive Than Dynamic Languages? - Garbage
http://java.dzone.com/articles/does-java-make-you-less

======
protomyth
"List comprehension: great in Python, easily added to Java, once it has
closures" - yep, that kind of article..

------
tzs
I can't think of any good way to say this without sounding like an arrogant
bastard (but hey, I'm a programmer so that's assumed :-) ...). The author
states:

    
    
        I used to prefer Python to Java. But then
        along came Eclipse with its refactoring and
        code browsing and afterwards, I could not
        go back to simpler editors.
    

I'd rather choose a language that lets me write code that won't need
refactoring, rather than choosing a language and editor based on the
assumption that I'm going to botch things and need help getting out of the
ditch I'm going to dig myself into.

~~~
bni
For those of us that dont always write perfect code on the first try. Or have
to clean up after others, refactoring tools such as extract method and
intelligent rename are invaluable.

------
DjDarkman
Adding X languages features to Y language won't make Y language better....

To be more specific, Java has annoyances(this is my own damn opinion) that are
carved deeply into the language, you won't get rid of them by adding more
features, it would just make the language more bloated.

Adding closures to the language won't fix anything.

------
bni
The article states that having an IDE with strong refactoring support is
impossible for dynamic languages such as JavaScript.

Is this true? in that case why?

------
n72
Ah, I do love scala.

